# K9 Deputy In Court For Accused Attacker's Hearing - WYFF



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wyff4.com/news/15920969/detail.html&cid=0&ei=_N8WSOvsDIjMyQT1ssDGDA&usg=AFrqEzfGx_-W_o_RUOzPotgUJ1xrnXpgrg"><b>K9</b> Deputy In Court For Accused Attacker's Hearing</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WYFF, SC -</font> <nobr>Apr 18, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>GREENVILLE, SC -- A Greenville County canine deputy was to make a court appearance Friday for a hearing involving the man accused of stabbing him. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

